# Blazing fast new computer



## nomowork (Jun 30, 2013)

I recently bought a new computer with a quad processor. Wow, it's really fast, but I can't wait for Windows 9 because Windows 8 $^*##&*(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, anyone having trouble with Gmail? I just cancelled my account today as I was not able to open or delete any emails for several days now and Google didn't even respond to my questions for help. Luckily, nothing important on Gmail for me.


----------



## Jim (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi,
Congrats on the new computer. No issues with Gmail for me and I use it heavily. Did you try using Gmail with more than one browser?


----------



## Kilo70 (Jun 30, 2013)

You could use Chrome and always have the option to downgrade to Windows 7.
Gmail usually has little problems no matter what platform( Windows,Android).


----------



## nomowork (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes, I tried two different browsers with the same results. This is the first time I've had problems with Gmail but what concerns me is that no one from Gmail cares to answer. Oh well, luckily it was free.

My old computer had Vista and was adequate. Windows 8 will take some getting use to. Seems to have screens that are redundant in purpose. I guess it's to qualify someone's job over there.


----------



## JMichael (Jul 1, 2013)

I just recently built myself a new desktop computer. And going from that old Intel 3Ghz hyperthread (predecessor to the dual core) 1.5GB RAM to this AMD Quad Core 3.6Ghz with 8GB ram is like stepping out of the stone age into the future. LoL This thing will unzip 4 .rar files at the same time and do it before my old system could get half way finished with unzipping 1 file. It also supports 3.0 USB so I just ordered a Kingston G3 32GB USB stick for it the other day. I've heard that's gonna be another eyeopener as well. I'm running windows 7 just because I've heard too many complaints about 8. And I'll never switch to a new OS as soon as it comes out because that's just asking to participate in a nightmare IMO. Anyways, I hope you get your problems sorted out and that you get to enjoy all your new computer has to offer.


----------



## brettccameron (Jul 2, 2013)

I built my own computer as well. Happy with the AMD Phenom II Quad-Core. I've heard great things about the Intel chipsets, though.


----------



## DocWatson (Jul 2, 2013)

[url=https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320717#p320717 said:


> nomowork » Sun Jun 30, 2013 10:35 pm[/url]"].............
> My old computer had Vista and was adequate. Windows 8 will take some getting use to. Seems to have screens that are redundant in purpose. I guess it's to qualify someone's job over there.


Don't waste too much time learning Windows 8. MS recognized the problems they created trying to make an OS designed for touch work on desktops and laptops. They are ready to turn loose *Windows 8.1* on the world.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/baig/2013/07/02/windows-8-update-preview/2480993/

I just bought a Mac. 8)


----------



## nomowork (Jul 2, 2013)

I thought it was just me! My GF is a retired computer programmer and she hates it too. Her son is also a programmer and decided to use "another" competitor's platform. What were they thinking??????????????????


----------



## brettccameron (Jul 2, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321022#p321022 said:


> nomowork » 02 Jul 2013, 22:53[/url]"]I thought it was just me! My GF is a retired computer programmer and she hates it too. Her son is also a programmer and decided to use "another" competitor's platform. What were they thinking??????????????????


Windows is notorious for having a great os every other time.


----------



## DocWatson (Jul 5, 2013)

[url=https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321023#p321023 said:


> brettccameron » Tue Jul 02, 2013 10:57 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321022#p321022 said:
> ...


I don't think they are that consistent. The last great OS they produced was XP !!! :shock: :? Before that, it was Windows 95 (98 was just a Service Pack). [-X They should get around to a new OS for desktops in 2015. #-o


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 6, 2013)

I love windows 7. The IT guys at work are hating it though as many of our instruments and programs for whatever reason aren't compatible with 7 and corporate wants us to switch to 7.


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 1, 2014)

After living with XP for 12 years, I kinda got used to it. Made the plunge on a new piece, and it came with Windows 8. Not a big fan of anything since XP, and I've played with them all. After using 8 for a while, I got more comfortable with it, but not totally satisfied. Downloaded 8.1 and give it higher marks. The geniuses that be decided 8 didn't need a start button. 8.1 has an icon in the task tray akin to a start button. I'm still not a fan of scouring the corners or edges for a program. Oh wait, they're "apps" now. The search on 8.1 is still convoluted, but not as bad as 8. But they really showed off there collective IQ's by changing the desktop icon named "My Computer" to the more streamlined "This PC". That really was worth paying engineers and/or programers?

I think it'll be OK, just need to live with it.


----------



## Canoeman (Jan 2, 2014)

Widows xp and 7 both have their place and were/are both solids operating systems. 

theres a lot of tweeks you can do to 8 so it runs and looks like 7.. ive tweeked a cple of systems and they run smoother and they skip n go directly to desktop with start button and all..


----------



## ShadowWalker (Jan 18, 2014)

I have had a couple Macs now. Got my dad to get one too. Will never look back, my life is so much easier.


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 18, 2014)

my oldest son built me a gaming computer last year,but since the wifes computer imploded,she took it over and i'm using a dinky little lenovo thinkpad in my man cave for now.my job has a plan for buying a new computer for up to 5 grand and 3 years to pay off interest free so the alienware aw 18 gaming laptop is going to end up in the cave soon. i test drove it a couple days ago and its a beast of a laptop.the ssd is amazingly fast compared to the hdd.i also think windows 8 is the stupidest idea since vista,but i'm getting used to it slowly.its ok on a smart phone but apps on a pc? :?


----------



## nrgeek (Jan 20, 2014)

Windows 8.1 is a big improvement over 8.. being in the IT biz.. I get my hands on every os that comes down the path for free.. I couldn't stand 8 when it came out .. but got a copy of 8.1 to play with .. like it much better .. haven't had any issues at all with it .. every new OS is a learning curve.. as I'm sure 9 will be when it hits the shelves as well .. but even MS can acknowledge that 8 was a flop.. with the masses.. I understand where they were trying to go .. but that will have to so in baby steps... only thing in the world of computers that stays the same is that change is certain and fast


----------



## nomowork (Jan 20, 2014)

Software companies need to understand that older users like me need a KISS system. I don't need all the bells and whistles, "jewels", etc. As a user, Windows 8 was a joke to me and the "new" 8.1 isn't much of an improvement. I think these upgrades and improvements are only done to justify someone existence in their jobs.

Yes, you guessed it, I'm an old phart that just longs for the simpler days. I hear that car manufacturers are going back to analog dials for car radios and maybe computer manufacturers will take a hint.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 20, 2014)

Software companies are just what that title implies, and if they aren't selling software, they aren't generating revenue. So once the vast majority of their patrons have acquired the current version, the revenue that they generate from sales starts a rappid slowdown. They have to have a new money maker ready to release when this slowdown hits or else they're going to be looking at cutting salaries somewhere. If they can't come up with new and useful features, they have to fix the bugs and tweak the old features and put it in a pretty new box and make it look different so the public thinks they are getting something new. When they do this they end up with a little more stable OS because all they really did was fix any existing issues with the old OS, changed the way it looks, and passed it off as a new OS. In the event that they actually do a major rewrite, you end up with a flop like Vista or Win 8. Of course if they would take the time to do proper function/regression testing of their new releases, they could fix a lot of the problems before the software is even released. But that testing would mean more money spent and delay the new money influx, and we all know what the final decision will be with that. :lol:


----------



## flatboat (Feb 19, 2014)

62 years old and love my sweet Asus 17.3 " laptop I 7 quad core 3 gb dedicated video .32 gb pc 12800 , sata boot drive , terabite storage republic of gamers all the way! old guys rule ! don't b scared of win 8 it'll get better , 8 second boot ,life is short live it fast !


----------



## Colbyt (Feb 21, 2014)

I build my own systems and I always wait for the third roll out of any new OS before I even consider buying it. It usually takes that long to really make it work.  Some don't even live that long.

I choose to install win 7 on two systems I built in Jan 2013 even though I paid 2.5 times the then discounted price of 8. I have zero regrets about that choice.


----------

